
LG Nexus handset revealed  - Eduardo3rd
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/11/3487698/lg-nexus-phone-photos-leak
======
Eduardo3rd
After using my Nexus 7 for a while I'm seriously thinking about switching away
from the iPhone for my next phone. This doesn't look that different from the
current Nexus phone, but if the rumors of built in wireless charging are true
I think it'll be enough.

